# Quad of the Month (June 2011)



## Polaris425

QOTM Is here!!! Here's how it will work. Each month I will post this thread accepting entries, then on the Monday of the last week of the month the thread will be closed, allowing members 1 week to vote, and the one with the most votes will be the QOTM for that next month. Winner will receive a MIMB T-Shirt in his/her choice of color.

So, Post away! PLEASE, only reply if you are posting an entry (to help keep this thread clean). All replies that arnt an entry will be removed. Voting will be done via email. If you have questions please submit them to me Via PM. Mods and Admin are allowed to participate in this event, since the winner will be member selected, not staff selected. 

Rules:

1 Entry per user per month (1 quad, 1 entry)
If you have 2 quads, you may enter one, the first month, and the other the next. But not both the same month.
Winners will not be allowed to enter the following month, unless they have multiple quads. 
Please post a picture of your quad, and list all modifications.
Obviously, it needs to be YOUR quad.
If you want your mate, pets, friends, whatever, to pose on your quad thats fine, just remember, no nudity.
To make it interesting, you may NOT vote for yourself 
I reserve the right to add to/change this list as we go, for the better of the contest.

Email Your Vote to [email protected] (We may try a Poll version next time, to see which works better)

1 Vote per User. When you email Please put in the subject line QOTM. 
Body of email should contain the following:

Voting For: userX

My User Name: Polaris425

I will not check this account until the day voting is closed. Winners will be announced then. 

Good Luck! And post away!


----------



## coker6365

I guess this is where you are wanting us to post the pictures...

2003 Arctic Cat 250
32" Silverbacks on 14" Crushloks
Custom Snorkel
Custom Carb Jetting and Modifications
Converted to push button 4wd
Converted to cable actuated diff lock
Front diff gear swap to 3.6 to match the rear
Pipe spacer for spring lift
Arctic Cat Front Brush Guard
And of course the "One-off" orange hay twin to hold the fenders off the tires

UNDER DOG FTW!!! All Tire Racing...


----------



## kawboy1

2009 Brute 650 sra

FST 665 with 11.5.1 pistons, double valve springs & stg 2 cams
Home made crossover intakes
Drilled jets and shimmed needles, 12 hole mod, Twin Air powerflo
Polished slides, cut springs
LTE duals
Dynatek CDI
Spark plug boot mod
KEBC removed
VFJ stg 3 spider clutch, 2 stk weights, 2 360 weights, vfj #3 pri, stk sec
ROX 3.5" bar raisers, ROX speedo bracket, Fly cr hi fat bars, spider grips. Power Madd handgaurds
Streamline damper
ITP SS 108"s/G Force Slammers with 25" Artrax CTX/Maxxis 4 speed radial tires
1" wheel spacers on rear
25% stiffer rear EPI shock spring
Progressive front springs
Catch can mod
Custom graphics
Richocet and PRM skids
Rene foot pegs
Pro Armor tether
COMMING SOON; FST 765 KIT WITH STG 3 CAMS & VFJ XOVER 


































































And yes it does get dirty and wet!


----------



## Mudforce

2007 Brute Force 650i

28-10-12 Silverbacks
SS108's Machined
2" RDC lift
RDC bar ends
MIMB center snorkels
pen lock
hand warmers
thumb warmer
temp gauge
3500lb Viper Max winch
am steal winch rope, with alum fair lead
Moose 60" plow
Kimpex rear seat
Almond secondary(soon lime green secondary and almond primary)
Custom full skid plate
HMF Swamp series
Dynatec CDI
Aztec red plastics off of a 05
Custom Alum bash plate


----------



## bigblackrancher

here is mine.. 
'10 brute force 
hmf utility 
29.5 outlaws on ams wheels
shocks all the way up
custom radio
























and with the 27" mudweisers and 12" itp ss212s


----------



## stealth500ho

31 wide laws all around 
big gun evo full exhaust 
power commander
1.5 and 1" spacers 
msa diesels with red center caps
highlifter 3" lift
front box 
front and rear bumper
billet shifter and gas cap


----------



## greenkitty7

BAMF 400

06 AC 400
29.5 Laws, ITP SS212s
O.T.D. Customs Snorks, Modded Exhaust 
EPI 500 comp stalls, EPI secondary
Airdam Stage 1, 4.0 gears
O.T.D. Customs Rad Rack
Dynojet jetted, Slide Mod
O.T.D. Customs Split Audio Tubes w/ Kicker 6.5s


----------



## backwoodsboy70

my 2007 brute 750

31 laws s/w
14' msa diesels
2' extreme lift
twin air filter
dynojets
muzzy full exhuast
mimb snorkles
mimb rad relocate
otterbox dry box
epi yellow secondary 
epi almond primary 
epi wieghts
moose power module


----------



## emc

09 limited edition stealth black rzr
5" Superatv lift
Lte duals
Mud industries snorkels
14" sti c-7 wheels
30" silverbacks
10,000K HIDs
600 watt Pyle hydra series marine audio system


----------



## nolli69

2008 brute 750
30 wide skinny backs on sra black 108's 
muzzy pro 
amr 840 pistons 
vfj stage 3 w/spidermod 
fst stage 3 cams 
fst port/amr +1 valves 
pc3 w/ ignition module 
dg5 
vfj 27# injectors 
vfj #3 spring primary/ epi lime green secondary 
catvos 4" w/ gorilla's 
pvc catch can 
moose filter
racked radiator
kfx700 belt cover w/ kbec removed








This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is 1024x768 and is 183KB in size.















This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is 1024x768 and is 141KB in size.















This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is 1024x768 and is 181KB in size.















This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is 1024x768 and is 174KB in size.


----------



## bigbadbrute750

2008 Brute Force 750i
Blacked out
2in extreme
Red Primary 
Almond secondary
29.5's
Itp ss212
HMF Exhaust w/ Optimizer
Crank case & Tank Snorkled
Custom Snorkles
Rad Racked
Skid tank mod V.2
1.5in Spacers
UNI air filter 
Warn winch

Sorry photos taken with phone.


----------



## aandryiii

Its got a 999 stroker, hmf performance, cvtech clutch, 31s, submarine snorks, gorilla relocate, cryoed tranny, pcv, 2'' lift w/ spring spacers, and loads of power!


----------



## mudrider28

As it sat for about half a month while I waited for parts to come in:


And now:
2007 Kawasaki Brute Force 750
K&N filter
Pro Circuit Type 496
Cluthed
Dynatek CDI
2" Highlifter Lift + 1" Pipe Lift
Warn 2500# winch
30" Maxxis Mudzillas, 14" ITP C-Series Type 7
Durablue ATV 2.5" Wheel Spacers
Custom Center Snorkles, Relocated Radiator
ASR Pro-X tie-rods.


----------



## hfdbuck09

*05 brute force 750*
t- rex heads bored to 800, 11.5-1 comp wiseco pistons, titanium valves, hotcams stage 2, dynateck cdi, jetted, hmf, accel 8mm wires, manual 4wd, manual fan switch, epi almond and red w 54g weights, buss fuse mod, engine brake delete, 1 gorrila axle, 2'' bracket lift, HL springs, molded floorboards, home made rad relocate, gas tank mod, all hard pipe snorks, crank case vent mod, 55w HIDs 6000k, 2 batteries (one for cranking one for acc), 29.5s on vision 191 rims sra offset, fiberglass boxes w alpine 6.5s, mitzu 500 watt amp, strobes, asr bushing kit, asr tie rod upgrade kit, 08 team green plastics, and finally the best mod of all my tow tits on the back!:bigeyes:


----------



## CamoBrute152

2007 brute force 750 NRA
29.5 skinny/wide
5'' twisted customs lift
mimb snorkles
mimb radiator kit
moose power module
dyno jets
big gun evo full system
red primary,red secondary
twin air filter


----------



## bigbrute222

my 09 brute 750 
32inch gorillas black n chorme st rims
3inch lift
hmf 
clutch kit
msd programmer
diamond plate bumper n axle guards
snorkled out
uni air filter
1.5inch wheel spacers
highlifter 3g belt


----------



## ~walker




----------



## TDavison116

2005 Brute force 750i
-31" Laws
-14" ITP rims 
-fully snorkeled
-HMF Pipe
-Brush Guard 
-skid plate
-axle guards
-K&N air filter 
-Jet kit
- Pink pri Red sec
-2" lift 
-Moose Ignition 
-Rhino axles
-custom painted frame,racks
-vent hose ran to bars -2000 lbs- winch
-Red Corners -Red under Glow


----------



## swampthing

2011 Can am Outlander X mr
"MISTER"
Dalton clutch kit
Rubberdown customs "skull" fairlead


----------



## mudlightcrew

*2010 brute force 750*

2010 brute force 750 
28'' 9.5 outlaws
custom snorkels 
custom radiator relocation
moose brush guard
skull shift knob
red l.e.d. lights 
white strobes


----------



## 2010Bruterider

I guess I'll throw my hat in the ring for this month. Most of the mods are in my sig, vote for me!!!


----------



## lilbigtonka




----------



## Y2DJ

Well here's my shot at it. I recently made some upgrades to her. All are now in my sig. Most notable are the 30" Silverbacks and the 14" ITP System Six Wheels.


----------



## kylej1291

07 brute 750
32's w/ chrome 112's
3" lift 
Gorilla axles
HID's, LED's
temp guage 
clutch kit
jetted 
snorkels
10" Fan
pipe 
diamond plate skids 
and im sure theres more! 

VOTE FOR ME!!!


----------



## speedman

mods in my sig!!


----------



## SHAKE&BAKE

...


----------



## jrpro130

5" TC, 32's, Gear Reduction, big gun/PC3, etc etc


----------



## Sanative

2010 Brute
29.5 Skinny laws
Black SS108's
MIMB snorkels
HMF
Green ODI grips
RCM shift knob


----------



## OfcBanks




----------



## filthyredneck

Here's My 08 750.... Most mods are in sig, but also have LED tail light mod, custom diamond plate heat shields, snorkel savers, Promark reciever hitch & D-ring reciever and a couple other lil odds n ends...
Posted are Pics of the Silver 6" Catvos, and also the Grabber Green 4" Catvos that I just put on it about a month ago....and a pic at River Run, in action on the 4"


----------

